# Live rock questions



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a 42 gallon tank - so i need 63lbs of live rock right?

well i looked at the LFS and they need 400 dollars for that amount. (63lbs)
lookin online i found fiji rock for 123 dollars. (63lbs)

now is there really a difference between fiji live rock and the other type? i mean will it affect my fish? can someone help me here cause the fiji rock really helps me out.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I would get the rock off the Internet. Your LFS Probably has the same rock that you found on the Internet.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeppers, Fiji is the most common. Sounds like you found it for about $2.50 a lb. Does that include shipping? Expect to pay about another $40. I would suggest finding the best deal you can on 80-90 lbs as UPS has a special rate for 90lb boxes. Walt Smith live rock is generally packed in "UPS ready" boxes and most retailers will pass on HUGE savings shipping those boxes directly to you. My local LFS charges me $200 for 90lbs in an unopened box. No shipping charges added. The only problem is that you h ave no idea what you are getting. This is another reason to order more than necessary. You pick what you want and then sell the rest locally on Craigslist or trade it to the LFS for $3 a lb of credit towards corals or fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My LFS sells LR for $7.99 per lb, most of their LR is what I would use as foundation rock. I would order it from either Sea Trade Marine, or LiveAquaria.

www.seatrademarine.com
www.liveaquaria.com


----------

